# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  اموزش sql server ebook

## bebakhshid

where can i find ebook of learning SqlServer
urlقبلی که خراب بود

----------


## mhghmoghadam

کسی در مورده خود نرم افزار sqlserver اطلاعاتی داره 
در مورده دستورات مطلب زیاد هست ولی در مورده خوده نرم افزار و نحوه استفادهاز امکاناتش چیزه کاملی پیدا نمیشه

----------


## mirsaman

سلام
من هم تازه میخواهم sql server 2000 رو شروع کنم و اطلاعات جندانی ندارم. فقط میدونم چه جوری میشه یه فایل data base مثلا mdb رو به sql server اضافه کرد. همین...
نمیدونم چه جوری میشه یه query تعریف کرد.
با تشکر قبلی

----------


## article

امیدوارم به دردت بخور

----------

